# Stalker:Call of Pripyat - Reviewed



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I was fairly hyped for the first game which got decent reviews, but my PC got to old, and died on me before I could upgrade or replace it 

This follow up is now out for those interested and looks good, I wish I could play it 

There is a review and some screen shots up here for anyone interested. Those of you with high spec gaming rigs should get this one looking good.


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

:T nice one mate ..


There is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky very cheap to Buy now , longer than the original though.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking forward to playing this one.
Original SoC game was a blast even with occasional hiccups. Mods are the best thing about Stalker. Priboi Story mod and Complete 2009 mod are my favorites.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009/news/stalker-complete-2009-release


----------

